# How big of a boat is safe to go offshore?



## GeorgeStevens (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey there, first off let me say that I'm a newbie when it comes to boating. I have experience scuba diving and deep sea fishing, but only on charters/friends boats, which were all pretty big and pretty expensive. I'm looking into buying a boat myself and I'm just wondering how big of a boat, and what kind of boat is safe to take offshore, say over 10-20 miles out for fishing/diving.



Would something like this be safe?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

GeorgeStevens said:


> Hey there, first off let me say that I'm a newbie when it comes to boating. I have experience scuba diving and deep sea fishing, but only on charters/friends boats, which were all pretty big and pretty expensive. I'm looking into buying a boat myself and I'm just wondering how big of a boat, and what kind of boat is safe to take offshore, say over 10-20 miles out for fishing/diving.
> 
> 
> Would something like this be safe?


Sounds like a question only you can answer. Comfortability is defined differently for all. I see guys in kayaks 2 miles offshore. I see guys running 16-18 vessels into waters they shouldn't.
Cost seems to dictate the question. If I told you a 25ft twin engine is the min. size boat, would you heed the advise OR allow affordability to be the deciding factor?

Recommend checking out the folks over @ The Hull truth forum. The site is designed around guys running large boats offshore and they also have a for sale section with larger vessels that will fit your needs. Good luck


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Out of where? A 23 might be perfect, or you could need a 28.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

In my experience, freeboard is far more important than length. I believe an 18 footer with 24" freeboard would be a much safer offshore boat than a 22 footer with 18" freeboard.

Some years ago I was several miles from harbor in a high sided 13 ft plywood skiff with 20 hp Mercury. Focused on bottom fishing, I looked up after some time and saw a squall bearing down on me. Too late to run for harbor, so did the best I could and was amazed. While it lasted, waves and spray were everywhere but that little boat floated over it all like a cork.

Of course it took water aboard - the wind was blowing hard and spray was flying - but I had a bilge pump that kept it fairly dry and after a few minutes of concern I started to relax and enjoy the - spirited - ride.










The motorcycle battery in plastic case powered the fish finder and bilge pump. A charge would last all day.....but not if pump was running a lot.

[









This little bugger was fast and caution was needed at speed. Cruising speed was best.

Please - before you start flaming me about using a little boat for heavy weather, I didn't make a practice of it, but once caught it turned out to be OK.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Thinking further on this, my go-to boat for most circumstances at that time was an older 1960s 19 ft runabout with wide, flared bow and very high freeboard. On one windy day when the wind and tide were opposed I got into a tide rip with very high, short, steep waves - a very localized occurrence. At one point, going very slow, I came off the top of a wave and pitched straight down to where the bow drove straight into the next wave, acted as a big scoop and about 8" of green water came over the foredeck and hit the windshield. 

Mercy - I had the top down and ducked behind the windshield but still got soaked and there was instantly a couple of inches of water on board. The 2 bilge pumps took quick care of it, but it were....interesting. I don't recommend it.....but I'll bet the little 13 footer wouldn't have buried its' nose - it would've floated right on over. 

In that situation, I think a CC of almost any size would've been in bad trouble.....the windshield deflected most of it.


----------



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

As you are new to boating, it would be prudent to get your experience close to shore where help may be more readily available if needed. The size of the boat will matter little if you are unable to extricate yourself (and passengers) from a dangerous situation.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

At 31 it was not uncommon for me to run my 15’ skiff 20 miles offshore here. Would I do it today? Hell no! Was I stupid for doing it then? Hell yes! That skiff had high freeboard and was built solid with redundant safety features for bilge system and a self bailing cockpit that drained straight out the sides through 2” ports along with having a serious overkill amount of foam in the floor and elsewhere. The boat certainly would have been found bobbing around out there somewhere. Me, no guarantee! Be safe, learn the water, learn your boat, buy/ build the right tools for the job.


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

I've run into guys 30+ miles out fishing out of 22 ft bay boats while were blowing past in a 39 yf. I'd say it really depends on where you are, and what your typical weather is. i.e. if it blows more often than not you might want to go with a bigger boat, but if you deal with slick conditions the majority of the time (if it's this please tell me where) you might be able to get away with a little smaller boat. But if you're new to boating, I would definitely say go bigger rather than smaller, 23+ in offshore hull style and 25+ in bay/hybrid.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

As a former boating accident investigator, supervisor, and trainer, I will just say that a lot of people have tested lady luck going offshore in small boats. Shit can wrong in a hurry, and that is big water for small boat. For every "I do it all the time boater", I can give you examples of those that never made it back. Be safe


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

A fast 28 foot center console would be the minimum for me personally, 20 miles is kind of far.


----------



## SeaLee12 (Jun 24, 2020)

I run my 18’ Parker up to 20 miles offshore - during perfect weather windows, with redundant safety equipment and often a buddy boat. For better or worse, having a buddy boat nearby at all times mitigates a lot of the risk.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

My 26' Carver was a lot more than a "bay boat".
It did seem small a few times running the SF bar.
Lucky in that it was fast enough to keep between the waves coming back in.

Buddy had a Luhrs. It had an even better hull for the ocean than the Carver although not as fast.

you could always get one of these...


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

Your question was about what size boat but then you mentioned the amount of experience you have. Those two things plan hand in hand. During the summer storms can pop up anywhere with little notice. The conditions can go from perfect to down right nasty in a matter of min. Over the years this has happened to me several times. One time in particular comes to mind about 20 years ago. We had flat seas and were busy catching one fish after another. We noticed a storm building but didn't give it the attention we should have. Within 15-20 min the waves built to over 4' and continued to grow. It started to hail. We saw 3 water spouts within a mile or two of us. Lighting was hitting everywhere, a few times within 50 yards of the boat. It took us 3 to 4 hours to go the 18 miles back to shore. Our motor cut off twice from waves crashing over it. We were in a 23' cc. The details of the story are much worse but the point I'm trying to make is experience is a big part of this equation. I would say the less experience you have, the bigger the boat you need. Also one of the most importing things is making sure everything works up to par and is well maintained. I'd rather be in a 20' that runs than a 30' that doesn't.

That being said I routinely run 20-30 miles offshore in a 22' Pathfinder bay boat but we pick our days. Having gone through that storm plus 30 years of other experiences gives me the ability to do this. I know when not to push things, I know when to turn around and I know when to head to the hill regardless to how good the fishing is.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I take my 18' flats boat 10-15 miles offshore out of St. Augustine 10 times a year or so. I'll only go when the weather forecast is absolutely perfect and only stay out until 11 or so to avoid sea breeze and thunderstorms. I've changed plans a few times when I could see thunderheads offshore in the morning or when the wind was blowing a little more than I was comfortable with. The boat handles 2-3 footers ok


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

10 -20 miles out. I'd say a minimum of a quality 20' center console. I will on occasion bring a 13' whaler out the inlet, but I'm never too far from shore.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

36' Grady twin 300 zukes


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

The questions you have to ask are "how far can I swim" and "how long can I tread water". I've been uncomfortable on an aircraft carrier when the weather gets bad. I'd say the size boat you need is directly related to your knowledge of weather, the reliability of local forecasts, and your own skill level. There is no penalty for being cautious.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Ran across this
" red neck offfff shore boat" today.
15 hp main motor with a 20 hp kicker
what's not to like...


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Size isn't everything. How long is the life raft on large merchant ships? Construction matters. Lots of things matter. Knowledge, skill and preparedness of the operator. Safety equipment. Weather. Predictability of the weather. Time of year/water temp. Generally speaking, people who ask the question "how far" are not ready to venture offshore at all. The kind of lack of understanding of why we can't answer that question with the little info provided suggests someone who needs to learn a lot more.


----------



## YogiF15 (Nov 6, 2018)

I run a Contender 23 open with twin Yamaha 150’s 30-50 miles off shore routinely. However that is mostly in the Gulf and with good forecast weather. I carry an EPIRB and satcom phone in the event I get into trouble. The Contender hull allows me to run away from bad weather when it pops up. I don’t go near open water in my 14.6 Skimmer Skiff 😁


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

YogiF15 said:


> I run a Contender 23 open with twin Yamaha 150’s 30-50 miles off shore routinely. However that is mostly in the Gulf and with good forecast weather. I carry an EPIRB and satcom phone in the event I get into trouble. The Contender hull allows me to run away from bad weather when it pops up. I don’t go near open water in my 14.6 Skimmer Skiff 😁


Yeah, a FAST boat like the Contender is probably the best option for someone with limited experience offshore; you don't want to be stuck out there with weather kicking up in some slow P.O.S.!


----------



## JOHN LOO (Mar 1, 2020)

GeorgeStevens said:


> Hey there, first off let me say that I'm a newbie when it comes to boating. I have experience scuba diving and deep sea fishing, but only on charters/friends boats, which were all pretty big and pretty expensive. I'm looking into buying a boat myself and I'm just wondering how big of a boat, and what kind of boat is safe to take offshore, say over 10-20 miles out for fishing/diving.


 As someone else noted, only you can answer that question. It depends on your experience, and the waters you plan on boating in. Out here in Southern California, we don't get the rain squalls that you guys back east get, and our harbors have mostly easy-to-navigate entrances. Our prevailing summer weather pattern are long-period swells with light breezes. I regularly go out 25-50 miles in a 17.5' Edgewater CC and feel comfortable doing it. But I have an EPIRB, two VHFs, and Vessel Assist, always wear a PFD, use safety tethers when it's rough, and I have been boating in the ocean for over 40 years. My website https://btb.fishing is partially dedicated to discussions around using small boats offshore. It's not for everybody, and you need to count on getting wet/bumped around.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

There are so many variables. Speed of the boat is important. For example, if you have a boat that will go 60 MPH, and travel over a decent size chop, you can get back inside fast. However, 20 miles offshore in a commercial fishing boat 40 feet long, coming home in a 70mph breeze head on, was a long trip in. Waves get deep and sharp fast, the tops of them ripping off from the wind. Tide/current is a factor. When that tide is running against the wind, it is 5 times worse than running with the wind. Be knowledgeable and pay attention to the wind speed and direction as well as the tide. I have spent a few hours on occasion tucked in behind an island waiting for the tide to turn, just to have a safer ride home. There is an old saying, "The wind comes up with the sun and goes down with the sun." Sometimes waiting till about the edge of dark, will afford a faster and safer ride home. In a 15' Starcraft, I once made a 20 mile run in about 25-30 minutes at the edge of dark, that might have sunk me had I tried it mid afternoon. If you are going straight out, 20 miles, no land nearby, you want something big and able. If you are only doing it occasionally, watching the weather forecast, paying attention to it, then I would suggest 28-32' as others have suggested. However, if you are doing this commercial and need to push the weather, knowing you are going to get caught in some 40-50 mph breezes on occasion, then you better be thinking 38-50' minimum. Get in touch with Wayne or Jeremy Beal, Jonesport Maine, they will fix you right up with a nice forty footer. Big boats, with big power and self bailing decks, built low to the water where the boat rides best and you and your guests don't get sea sick so easy. Far from a micro skiff, but something you can work in comfortably in a 40 knot breeze and feel safe coming home if it breezes up to 60 or 70. Again, not really applicable to this site, but you did say 20 miles offshore and maybe someone reading this has dreams of taking parties out.


----------

